# Trimming Plants - From Top or Bottom?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I was wondering what is the proper way to trim down stem plants? Is it better to uproot the plant and trim from the bottom or can I just snip the tops off?

Will cutting the tops slow the growth? I'm afraid cutting the top will make the plant look rather awkward, but I don't want to disturb the roots.

I am trimming Bacopa.

Thanks.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

snip low if you want side shoots to grow and make them bushie.
Pull out, cut midwayish and replant the top part if you want to keep the stems more spread out

I personally like to get a stem to get side shoots, then i offset what i cut


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

So uproot and cut the stem in half?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

where you cut the stem depends on how much work you want to do overall. If you cut and replant, take into account how fast the stem grows and how much it affects the look of your tank. bacopa does grow fast in most set ups so might as well trim it atleast halfway.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

i never trim my plant (notice not plural) when it grows too tall i push it down on it's side and it will grow roots and shoots. I started off with just one stem of hygro. now after one year, my 33gal tank is a forest. which seems like a thousand different plants but its just one really big plant


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

show us a pic of it  never heard of that technique


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Radiance said:


> i never trim my plant (notice not plural) when it grows too tall i push it down on it's side and it will grow roots and shoots. I started off with just one stem of hygro. now after one year, my 33gal tank is a forest. which seems like a thousand different plants but its just one really big plant


yeah i've also done that with my hygro when i had it in my tank, it works quite well, plant it sideways and it grows shoots inbetween the nodes creating a bushy effect


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Radiance said:


> i never trim my plant (notice not plural) when it grows too tall i push it down on it's side and it will grow roots and shoots. I started off with just one stem of hygro. now after one year, my 33gal tank is a forest. which seems like a thousand different plants but its just one really big plant


Interesting. I would like to see a photo too


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Essentially a stem plant is able to take in nutrients and grow in whatever directions it needs, so all of the above methods work. I've even accidentally planted a stem upside down once and it eventually just reversed itself so the bottom was the top.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Essentially a stem plant is able to take in nutrients and grow in whatever directions it needs, so all of the above methods work. I've even accidentally planted a stem upside down once and it eventually just reversed itself so the bottom was the top.


yea i've done that a few times, normally when late night planting


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

juvie growout tank


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice...what plants are those?


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

They're Hygophila sp.

here's some new pictures

Two Weeks ago, just pushed down

Last week. introduced a couple more fish. 

Today. needs a new pushdown.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

nice looking tank... cool idea for the pushdown method... i might try that with a couple of mine.... 

Heads up with those bala's... they grow quite big and they grow quick. They also jump so i hope you have a cover on that tank.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive had the balas for quite a while now. 
about 5 months. they haven't grown a bit.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Radiance said:


> Ive had the balas for quite a while now.
> about 5 months. they haven't grown a bit.


wow, mine outgrew my 55 gallon in under a year...

maybe there are different breeds?


----------



## jart (Jun 3, 2010)

Great thread. So you just push the stem plant on its side? How often does it stay anchored... or are there any tricks to keeping it in the substrate?

BTW, I am going to refer you to a thread at GLA's forum site. Interesting read. Be sure to check out the APC link in post #6.

Keeping stems looking nice 24/7 - APE - Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts | A Planted Aquarium Community


----------

